# working with frozen musts



## charlesfajgenbaum (Sep 25, 2014)

Good morning,my name is Charles Fajgenbaum, a winemaker for over 30 years, but new to this forum. I oprerate a business called Fermentations! where I hire myself out to people wanting me to make wine for them. In order to give my clients access to unique grapes and regions, I started the "Grapemasters" brand, and now annually head over to Spain, where I harvest and import frozen must. 
Working with frozen musts have many advantages, I would like to start a thread where people new to frozen musts, and those with experience can converse, and help others.You can check out a video here of the musts available from Montsant Spain here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SE5uYsbWVw[/ame]


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2014)

Timely topic for me. I've never ordered frozen juice but I am thinking about getting some. Is it still frozen enough when it arrives (assume it is being shipped halfway across the country) so that I could toss it into a freezer if I'm not ready to start working with it right away? If I order a red does it typically include the skins also? I have worked with fresh juice before, but other than that only kits. Anything else that would be different using frozen must as opposed to using fresh juice or kits?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, Norton, depending on where you are, you could pick it up yourself. presque isle wine in Pennsylvania will be distributing the must, they will receive it frozen. It does takes everal days tho thaw, and it it is fedexed to you, it should arrive in great shape. Please contact piwine as they can work out the total details for you. I believe fedex makes it to anywhere within 2 days, but confirm that with piwine. cheers!


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered frozen grapes from Italy ( cab and Nebbiolo). They were pricy but I was very happy with the product and wine. The grapes were frozen solid when they arrived. I had to leave them at least a day to thaw.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 2, 2014)

Working with frozen musts is a great way of getting grapes at their peak. Glad you were also happy with the results. The Spanish musts have won numerous awards in comeptitions, and I hope to able to pass on some victories in American competitions.
I have looked at the cost comparisson, and you will find that the Spanish musts are very attractively priced.


----------



## joshs (Oct 2, 2014)

Is there any plan to work with M&M Grape Company in CT? It would save on my shipping costs as I could go pick up?

-Josh


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a question you guys may be able to help with. Why does no one sell fresh grapes from italy? I have purchased grapes in spring from Chile and I would think they could be similarly shipped from italy/france. I have only seen frozen grapes and juice from italy. Why not grapes?


----------



## geek (Oct 2, 2014)

I was asking that same question to myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JMK (Oct 2, 2014)

What is the shelf life for frozen must? I see buckets for sale that were harvested over two years ago and wonder if the quality has decreased.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 3, 2014)

joshs said:


> Is there any plan to work with M&M Grape Company in CT? It would save on my shipping costs as I could go pick up?
> 
> -Josh



We have not been approached by m and m. piwines though are distributig the must, and they can ship to you. the pricing is actually quite attractive, and shipping costs are reasonable.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 3, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> I have a question you guys may be able to help with. Why does no one sell fresh grapes from italy? I have purchased grapes in spring from Chile and I would think they could be similarly shipped from italy/france. I have only seen frozen grapes and juice from italy. Why not grapes?



There are numerous issues bringing fresh produce into the United States- fumigation issues being one of them. There is also an infrastructure requirement, and Italy does not have it in place.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 3, 2014)

JMK said:


> What is the shelf life for frozen must? I see buckets for sale that were harvested over two years ago and wonder if the quality has decreased.



Depending in how the grapes were packaged,he could be fine, or have problems. If these were graes that had been picked fresh, and were unsold for weeks, then crushed and frozen, you do not know the status of the grapes prior to crushing. I frozen musts are made from fesh grapes that were picked, crushed and frozen immediately, and properly packaged, then they should be fine, with no deterioration.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 22, 2014)

I wouldhappily work with any well respected grape distributorandif, M and M were to want to distribute the grape must, I would be happy. I am sure that their clients would be happy as well, the must quality is exceptional. I believe that piwine.com who is currently distributing the grapes does mail order via fedex, 2 day delivery


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 22, 2014)

Fresh grapes form Italy require fumigation, and people on the ground that can pick, pack and arrange shippments properly, I have looked into it in the past, and have found the infrastructure lacking. That is why when I found the grapes of the proper caliber in Spain, along with a company willing to conform to the necessary infrastructure needed, I began working with them,


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Oct 22, 2014)

*slanish must video 2014 update*

We just uploaded a new video on our 2014 Spanish grape harvest. Check it out here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqX89T_gpi0[/ame]


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Nov 13, 2014)

*over 1000 views!*

Thank you for your eyeballs! Our original video on the spanish frozen must now has over 1000 views on youtube! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGU6OdtKI6E[/ame]

we also recently posted a video of our 2014 trip here: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0qfw3pG3xs[/ame]

www.piwine.com is making these grat msuts available to winemakers- check them out here:
http://www.piwine.com/spanish-must-pails.html


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Nov 15, 2014)

*syrah (shiraz) frozen must from spain*

Hell ot all, today I pressed my first drums of Syrah from Spain. when the must thawed and was well mixed, I read 27 brix, ph 3.61, so I added 14 grams per 50 pounds of tartaric acid, some nutrient, and pitched with d-254 yeast. The S.G was just over 1 when pressed, it has a very jammy nose, and velvet tannins, along with a very dark color. I will be pressing tempranillo today or tomorrow, and will post my update to that as well.


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, the tempranillo is now pressed as well, it started off with a ph of 3.7, and 25 brix, 14 grams of tartaric acid per 50 pounds of must was added, and pitched with d 80 yeast. The ph after the acid addition was 3.5 Pressed when ferment was almost complete, the color is rich dark, with lots of black and dried fruit. a malo is happily working its way through now,


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Dec 4, 2014)

*frozen must- tempranillo*

I just racked the tempranillo, the ml is almost done, lots o blueberry and dark plum, now it will sit with american oak chips for some mocha, and vanilla.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, that is looking fantastic. Great color!


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Dec 5, 2014)

the color is great, for sure! there is lots of extract in all the spanish frozen must, greatconcentration of flavor as well. Here is a photo of tempranillo grapes during the harvest


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello to all, I will be at presque isle wine cellars for the chilean workshop. i hope to see you there! i will ahve some wines made from our spanish musts if you are interested,


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello Charles! Sorry I'm a little late but good to see another fine AWO member on this site


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Feb 23, 2015)

Great to be here!


----------



## charlesfajgenbaum (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats to our Spanish must! I entered a few bottles in the winemaker magazine competition, and scored 2 gold, one bronze medal! Looking forward to seeing lots of you with medals for your entries with this great must!


----------

